# Safety Advice



## Succour (Sep 19, 2005)

When I joined Nestor in London 1968.
The Chief gave me this advice.
Well son we have a great Chief Steward, so don't worry about getting sick or having an accident in the engineroom, Big Jimmy has done a day on the bones at Liverpool Infirmary, and has a whole box of streptomycin
However try not to have a mishap when he has had a drink or two....best advice I ever had and was extra careful after that. Thanks Big Jim.
Succour


----------

